# Best brand 600 watt HPS bulb....



## rebel (Oct 20, 2013)

so mine blowed. been reading reviews before i buy one. A lot of people say the cheaper ones do just as good as the costly ones. I dont know myself but would like some input. thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2013)

I personally buy cheaper bulbs.  I look for a high lumen number--600W HPS can vary from 80,000 to 95,000 lumens.  I have never seen anything to indicate that the higher priced bulbs do a better job.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2013)

Same here...I run the cheapo bulbs from 1000bulbs.com. I just change them out a little more often.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2013)

I run DigiLux. They seem to last longer in my NexGen ballast.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

I like Hortilux Super HPS


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

I run horti eyes... eBarf or CL ... I got my 1ks new for 20 a pop on CL along with a whollleeee lotta other good deals.


----------



## Light (Jun 23, 2014)

Bamm! resurrecting an old thread!

I was searching through old threads looking for UVB lighting info and I will continue to search after this post ( link to it would save time if you know where one is ).  But having worked for a lighting company I can strongly say. " A sodium is a sodium is a sodium" meaning the differences with sodium lights are extremely slim when it comes to spectral output, most of the sodium gimmicks are blown out of proportion with the marketing.  example (Hortilux) says " 25% more blue!!" lol and Sunmaster says "10% more lumens!!" lol.  These are pretty much the same bulb as a imported china lamp. * The difference is in the quality of hardware materials not the spectrum*.  The better materials used in Hortilux, Ushio, Sunmaster , etc all equate to the life of the lamp and the lumen maintenance ran on high frequency ballasts.  We all know in the growing world that means ****, we swap HPS and MH lamps out every year to maintain the 90% lumen maintenance, so I say ya go cheap on sodium lamps but spend some coin on the metal halide lamps.  Metal halides are where you see the difference in spectral output with the higher quality salts and hardware.


----------

